# [SOLVED] Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash



## Bombadil (Jun 8, 2012)

When I try updating my video card I'll get a blue screen half-way through the installation and my computer will crash. I've tried updating my video card through AMD's website, Windows Update, and Device Manager (after downloading from AMD and selecting the AMD folder).

After rebooting my computer Catalyst Control Center will stop working entirely. After restoring my computer it will run fine. I'm currently using the drivers that came on the CD with my video card, though they are outdated.

My system specs are :
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit version 6.1.7601 SP 1 Build 7601
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955
Ram: 8 GB Dual-Channel DDR3
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H (Socket M2)
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 5700 (Gigabyte)

Any ideas how I could fix this? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## kanagi (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash*

For clarification, the drivers from the CD work fine, but the most up to date drivers cause a blue screen?

If that is the case I suggest trying the 2nd most up to date driver. Newly released drivers can be buggy.


----------



## Bombadil (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash*

It seems to be any non-CD driver, regardless of how recent it is. This problem has persisted since I got the card last year. I'm really only fixing this now because Battlefield 3 keeps telling me the drivers are outdated and Diablo 3 keeps glitching out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash*

Did you uninstall the previous drivers first?

-Download the Driver Sweeper installer from *here* and install it. Don't run the program yet
- First, Uninstall the ATI driver/software from Control Panel > Uninstall a program and restart
-Now run Driver Sweeper, select ATI- Display and then select Clean
-After complete restart the PC then install the latest graphics driver.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash*

Install the full software suite including the new Catalyst Control Center from ATI not just the video drivers.


----------



## Bombadil (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash*

Was finally able to get it working, thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Updating ATI Radeon HD 5700 causes blue screen crash*

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## the1youh8 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm having the same exact problem as OP, it would nice to know what you did to fix this issue...

i install latest driver for my HD 5770, i downloaded the complete catalyst suite from amd website, get a blue screen after a series of black flickerings screens midway through installation. my pc than does not detect video card, i rollback to previous driver

anyone has any ideas?


----------

